

Cloud computing is a trap, warns GNU founder Richard Stallman (2008) - rdl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/sep/29/cloud.computing.richard.stallman?CMP=twt_gu

======
bifrost
So I won't say that RMS is totally correct, but he's not entirely wrong, which
is more than I usually agree with him.

------
pvdm
Why now ? The article is old.

